# Wie pdf Dateien zeitlich befristen?



## tempomat (5. Juli 2008)

Hi Community,

ich habe letztens eine pdf Datei erhalten, die ich nach einer Woche nicht mehr starten konnte, weil die zeitlich befristet war. Eine weitere Datei (Dateiendung etd) hat auch genau so funktioniert, die ich mir mit Adobe Digital Editions angesehen habe.

- Wie kann man das machen? Benötigt man dafür eine kommerzielle Software, oder geht das auch mit einer kostenlosen (z. B. Open-Source) Lösung?


----------



## akrite (5. Juli 2008)

... zum Beispiel mit dem* Adobe LiveCycle Policy Server ,* d.h. zeitbasierte (abglaufen etc.) Sicherheitsrichtlinien auf dem Server hinterlegen. Egal wieviele Kopien erstellt wurden, das Dokument ist irgendwann abgelaufen und nicht mehr lesbar.
Zusammen mit dynamischen Inhalten, eine recht geniale Sicherung


----------



## tempomat (6. Juli 2008)

Scheint sehr gut zu sein, aber leider zu teuer für mich.

Gibt es kostenlose Alternativen?


----------



## akrite (6. Juli 2008)

... nicht kostenlos ! Vielleicht verrätst Du uns, ob das Dokument nur eine bestimmte Zeit lesbar oder verfügbar sein soll !
Im Moment fällt mir nur der Umweg über ein CMS oder DMS ein (damit wäre es hier im falschen Forum), dort lässt sich dann zumindest die Bereitstellung zeitlich befristen.
Wie gesagt, was hast Du damit im Sinn ?


----------



## tempomat (6. Juli 2008)

Ich habe eine doc Datei angefertigt, die ich dann als pdf umwandeln und einigen Freunden zur Verfügung stellen möchte. Dabei versehen mit einem Passwortschutz, nicht bedruckbar usw. Diese Datei soll dann nach ca. 3 Monaten für die nicht mehr lesbar sein.


----------



## akrite (6. Juli 2008)

...klingt erstmal nach technischer Spielerei i.S.v. was möglich ist ;-) Mal abgesehen davon das Passworte knacken im PDF Kinderkram ist und somit der Schutz der Inhalte nicht wirklich gegeben ist, warum soll die PDF dann nach 3 Monaten nicht mehr lesbar sein ? Ich frage nur noch einmal nach, weil es vielleicht eine andere Lösung für das eigentliche Problem gibt...


----------



## tempomat (7. Juli 2008)

Das soll einfach eine Schutzmaßnahme für mich sein. Eventuell wird die Datei ja auch an andere weitergeleitet. So kann ich dann sicher sein, dass die Datei wirklich nach ca. 3 Monaten für keinen, die diese Datei erhalten haben, lesbar ist.


----------



## akrite (7. Juli 2008)

...Du vergisst dabei, dass man innerhalb der 3 Monate genug Zeit hat Umwege zu finden, um daraus wieder eine neue PDF zu erzeugen. Wenn ich weiß, dass der Inhalt einer bestimmten PDF nach 3 Monaten verschwindet, finde ich immer Mittel und Wege dieses zu unterbinden !
Das Problem ist wirklich knfflig !


----------



## tempomat (7. Juli 2008)

Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass viele das nicht merken werden, denn als ich die eine pdf Datei mit Adobe Reader lesen konnte, musste ich nur am Anfang auf "Zulassen" klicken. Da stand nichts von: "Sie haben noch 10 Tage". Dies war nur bei Adobe Digital Editions ersichtlich. 

Als sich dann die Datei mit Adobe Reader nicht mehr öffnen ließ und ich eine Nachricht angezeigt bekommen habe, wurde mir klar, dass die Datei zeitlich befristet wurde.


----------

